# albino chocolate pleco



## greenman909

i have just recently purchased an albino chocolate pleco... and i have noticed that it never rests or hides during the daytime is this common for these types of suckers... also if there is any tips on keeping these guys please let me know


----------



## Guest

my tip is to take it back.... they get large, and produce a lot of waste.


----------



## greenman909

well i actually like rasing plecos i have heard this tip from many people.... i have a common l023 that is a big bio machine but i just acamadte the tank with water changes because the l023 i have was my first fish and he has grown to about a foot so it would be very hard to get rid of him


----------



## greenman909

i have just purchased the albino chocolate but i like to give everybody a chance


----------



## Clerk

they are one of the common plecos, they can grow up to 24". Just because you like raising plecs doesn't make it right.

If you want to raise plecs.. raise species that are suitable for your tank. 

What your doing now will result in a reduced lifespan and a painful existence after they reach a certain length.


----------



## greenman909

i know that but i am in the process of going to a 200 to 300gal pleco tank so i dont think tank size will be a problem


----------



## Guest

get the tank, then get the fish...thats usually how it works best


----------



## trashion

Some sound advice, GoodMike...


----------

